# Travel history



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello,

I may have a silly question, but on my 309 application they are asking for my travel history for the last 10 years. Places I visited under 12 months.
I may not recall all of them and do not have any record of it in my passport.Also not sure with dates, I wrote estimates-most closely to the dates.Mostly I was just visiting my own country without needing any stamps or visa and one visit with visa I had in my old passport which was lost.
Then I had to make new passport, so no evidence.

Are they actually asking for some prove later on, or they do some checks up..or it's just one of their silly questions.....


----------



## marsenal (Sep 9, 2016)

Would be interested to see people's replies on this as well!

It is indeed a difficult task to do completely properly and we've had to make estimates as well.

My guess is that they're looking at any patterns of going to High Risk countries or anything like that. But who knows...


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Can I ask which countries are high risk?? I lived in Israel where worked with disable children,is it risk country?


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

My husband travels a lot for his work, and we had a lot of trouble putting together his travel history. I spent ages going through all the stamps in his passport, then entered them all into a spreadsheet to try and figure out where he went and when. He also checked his work emails to try to firm up dates - but they recently gave everyone new email addresses, so he couldn't access some of his older emails.

Long story short - we added a document "additional travel information" stating that he had tried to note every trip to the best of his ability, but that some trips may have been missed. I also scanned every page of his passport for that time period, so that they could see that some stamps were illegible, or in Arabic etc. Maybe it was overkill, but I figured at least they would see that we'd made the effort! (I just counted - we listed 99 separate trips over a ten year period - and that was probably missing some!)

I often wonder how flight attendants / pilots manage their travel history!

Vicky - I would think they'd be more concerned with places like Syria and Yemen, countries that are considered terrorist training grounds etc. But even then, if you have a legitimate reason for being there (Aid worker, diplomat, army etc.) you'd probably be ok, but would face more scrutiny.


----------



## marsenal (Sep 9, 2016)

Vicky11 said:


> Can I ask which countries are high risk?? I lived in Israel where worked with disable children,is it risk country?


Low risk countries are those that are eligible for ETA: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/601-
Everything else is High Risk.

Israel is not on the list so if they do take this into account then yes Israel would be classified as High Risk.

Please be aware that this is just my opinion and I do not have any insider information on the process.


----------



## AussieUK2015 (Jul 28, 2016)

One of the things they are looking for is if you've spent more than 12 months *in total* (not just in one trip) in a particular country. If you have you need to provide a police check for that country.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Did similar to KQueen.


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

There are 2 similar questions,one is asking did you live 12 and more months in other country,second one is less than 12 months. As I did lived in Czech and Israel for more than 12 months,I will need my police certificates. What about the British one if I am not the citizen?? Just have been living here for couple of years..


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Correct one "List All Travel"

The other countries you have lived for 12 months or more (regardless of resident or citizen status) - I think it also says in last 10 years.

You will need to list UK and get police clearance.

Going back 10 years on my application my application I had lived about 3 months in Botswana - If it said last 15 years then I would have lived in Botswana 5 years and 3 months. I did not list Botswana or get a Police clearance - I am not sure if that is how it is meant to be, but if they questioned me I said I went back ten years.


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you,I will put then all 3 countries


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry AMPK can I have also different question..I am going through my all application, catching up some errors and just got something. It's about on page 3 I think I have to include my national identity document.
I do have one but when I was born it was Czechoslovakia,now we are known as Check Republic.What do I put there??Which one-as it states both. 
There are somewhere else similar questions,but it advice to put the country which is know by current name.Here are not any explanations to it.Does this mean I have to put the old name?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It would be country of issue.


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

I am back again, as something doesn't match...

How do I insert the UK dates when I am still living here?? I am applying from UK, not from Czech and there is no option insert dates until now(recent)there are just dates.'' from-to''
I can't insert UK dates as I am living here.....


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

I lived in UK 3 months, then went away and later come back and still here until now. I can only provide those couple of months in UK,because I can't insert last 6 years in UK into the application as there is not the option ''I am recently living here'', there is just that pop up callendar


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Think you can put UK twice? but last date as in still living put today date.


----------



## marsenal (Sep 9, 2016)

ampk said:


> Think you can put UK twice? but last date as in still living put today date.


Is putting today's date the only option? Is this not misleading when the CO later looks at the file and sees you have moved?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Can not put words it will only take a date, and must be complete to continue.

With that I put the day I was doing it. Had no problem.


----------



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

A stat dec stating that you've gotten the countries and dates as accurate as you can manage should be fine. They are familiar with the problem of no stamps between EU countries for EU passport holders.

As for "risky" places, if you have a legitimate and innocent reason for being there it'll be fine. I used to work as a tour leader so my list (while perfectly accurate due to my anal record keeping haha) was 127 entries/exits long and included places like Sudan, Bangladesh and Egypt. Fortunately nothing came to 12 months cumulatively. I don't imagine anyone studied the list very hard at all, despite the time it took to write it all out!


----------

